# Churchill-cub Churchill Redman metalworking lathe



## Hypnonu (29 Sep 2013)

Hi,
I'm looking for some help and advice on a lathe we have been left. It's a Churchill Cub (Churchill Redman) metal working lathe, it's all working and there appears to be a lot of bits with it, we're trying to get an idea of value and how we could go about selling it, I'm happy to provide more details if you can tell me what else you need to know? 

Any help at all would be much appreciated!

Thankyou in advance!!
Anu


----------



## wizard (29 Sep 2013)

put it on eBay then you will find the true value


----------



## Hypnonu (29 Sep 2013)

I'm assuming someone buying it on eBay would want more detail but I'm not sure what detail to provide, I'm not sure which bits in the garage go with it and which don't, is there anything that should come wi it or would it just be e machine itself.


----------



## Harbo (29 Sep 2013)

Lathes.co.uk is a very good source of information:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/churchill%20cub/


Rod


----------



## wizard (29 Sep 2013)

Every thought about keeping it as it’s a very good lathe but not worth a lot at the moment as the price of lathes has reached rock bottom


----------



## AES (3 Oct 2013)

@Hypnonu:

Just reading about your lathe on the lathes.co.uk website, it looks like yours is quite a serious bit of kit (especially if it's all complete and it all works). I don't know the Churchill myself but it's interesting that Tony on the above site compares it with the Harrison M250 and Colchester Bantam - both very well respected bits of kit which, subject to condition and completeness might be expected to sell for roughly 1,500 to 2,000 quid - a VERY rough guide. Your Churchill might be worth more or less due to it's relative rarity.

Working with lathes (as a hobby) is not everyone's cup of tea I know, but if you do have any interests at all in that direction I would strongly advise you to keep it and learn how to use it (by the way, it's a moot point, but personally I do not agree with the last post saying that value of lathes has fallen - new Chinese stuff maybe, but your Churchill seems to me a very different kettle of fish).

But if you do want to sell it I would suggest that you start by visiting WH Smith (a big branch) to find a copy of a magazine called "Model Engineer's Workshop". It comes out monthly and in it you will find small ads by private people buying and selling lathes, small ads by specialist dealers in such equipment, plus a link to their own website with more for sale ads and other bits of info that would be useful to you right now.

If you do decide to sell you will need, as a minimum, to specify:
A) Distance between centres;
B) Centre height (above bed and above gap)
C) Min and max rpm
D) Metric or Imperial (almost certain to be Imperial I guess)
E) Single or 3 Phase power (i.e. 240 or 415 Volts)
Plus - at least a couple of decent photos

You will also need to say what is included with the machine (stuff like chuck/s, faceplate/s, centres, steadies, plus cutting tools, etc, etc). If you don't know exactly what you've got put some pictures of the bits you're not sure of up on this site - there are plenty of people here who will tell you exactly what the mystery bits & bobs are.

But if it was me, I'd hang on to it like grim death - want to swap it for my Chinese Minilathe? Grin ;-)

Hope that helps
Krgds
AES


----------

